# good wax for silver



## astramk4jon (Feb 28, 2010)

hi.i have a silver mk4 astra and wanting a few recomendations for a wax.im currently using some turlewax high gloss wax.looking to spend upto £30 really.thanks


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Recently read that Autosmart Wax is quite good on silver. I currently use FK1000p on my silver Mondeo but thinking about getting some as someone rated it above their BOS


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Any really the shine is in the prep. I do a silver GT-R and only use Opti Seal on it, gives a good finish, great durability and requires no buffing.

Or something like Ultra Mint or Dodo products will give good results. Or BOS if you want to outlay £130.00, but that is the dogs.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The looks come from the prep work - you can choose any wax you like if the prep work is spot on 

I had a star silver Astra - I used to like to use Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze before the wax, really nice and easy to use cleanser and glaze in one that prepped the paint nicely for a wax, and Collinite 476S was a favourite of mine to follow it with. Both can be had together for under £30 - and you'll get far more benefits with the additional stage before the wax than simply spending £30 on the wax alone


----------



## astramk4jon (Feb 28, 2010)

i use autoglym srp. it gives a good shine.is there any better polish i could use?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Clay your car first if you have, if not get some:thumb: BH is my choice :thumb: Work your SRP until clear and take your time it will pay off:thumb: Then mist a very small amount of qd to each panel and apply colly 476s with the applicator of your choice :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Last time this question was mentioned Jeffs Acrylic Jett Trigger was deemed to be up there with the best for silver.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

i find Dodo juice - diamond white hard wax goes quite well on silver cars been using it on a silver BM for quite a while now good beading and great look.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Just tried a 'product X' on a Silver Golf wish I had done some before pics,

anyway a few afters and beads




























and










not sure what the longtivity will be like 
thanks to Chilly for the donation of the product :thumb:


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

Used cg ez creme glaze and topped with jetseal on my silver lancer on the weekend. Really made the metallic stand out and gave an incredible wet look. At night I'll go out and sit on the steps having a smoke and I end up sitting there just staring at the car haha. 

I reccomend it to anyone starting out as I consider myself still a bit of a noob and find it so easy to use with great results


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

VP Artemis :thumb: and you could get the Achilles prep too for £30.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Dodo Juice Light fantastic is lovely on silver or Swissvax Onyx which is about £40ish


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I just used my free sample of Autosmarts new wax on my silver CLK at the weekend and when I tell you the paint looked liked it was dripping wet..........I mean it looked like it was dripping wet , well impressed easy on , easy off my car looks like a mirror , I think it's about £35

EDIT - of course the car was prepped beforehand clay wash polish etc etc


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

my current favourite for silver is Valentines Road and Track.

very easy to use and gives a fantastic depth of shine and wet look.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I used Victoria Wax Chaos on my silver Leon today on top of a base of Poorboy's White Diamond.

I put on two layers of Chaos to make sure I didn't miss anything on the first one 














































It was easy to apply and I'm pleased with the results but only time will tell on durability


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> my current favourite for silver is Valentines Road and Track.
> 
> very easy to use and gives a fantastic depth of shine and wet look.


Initially i have to agree, but i hated it for durability !

Came to wash the car the following weekend and was a nightmare to remove a weeks worth of driving !


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

I just used Dodo PH pro on my Avus Silver TT and its the best finish I've ever got on it in 6 years of trying a multitude of products. See my thread on the Dodo board for pics


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Victoria Concours Wax. Makes my Star Silver Vectra stand out.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Just tried a 'product X' on a Silver Golf wish I had done some before pics,
> 
> anyway a few afters and beads
> 
> ...


Nice one mate :thumb: looks the best silver ive ever seen hope it lasts :thumb: Going to ask Viper to name it as he gave me some stick over it. think he said Ted n Dougle or something like that. :lol: You had enough to do 1 or 2 cars ??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Nice one mate :thumb: looks the best silver ive ever seen hope it lasts :thumb: Going to ask Viper to name it as he gave me some stick over it. think he said Ted n Dougle or something like that. :lol: *You had enough to do 1 or 2 cars ??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I had enough to do one car, there is some left, I would imagine it will complete a mini size car with care :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Also done this today




























and










pity though the camera did not pick out the true depth


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Probably RaceGlaze 55 from what I've used on my own car so far - lovely deep, wet look finish, which I'm keen on.

I should have my new pot of Glasur tomorrow from Monza, so hopefully that! Although I'm tempted to get Vintage on instead.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Probably RaceGlaze 55 from what I've used on my own car so far - lovely deep, wet look finish, which I'm keen on.
> 
> I should have my new pot of Glasur tomorrow from Monza, so hopefully that! Although I'm tempted to get Vintage on instead.


heh heh , you were close it was P21s 100%


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No, I meant RG55 is the best from what I've used on mine, I wasn't guessing at what you'd used 

It does look very good though!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> No, I meant RG55 is the best from what I've used on mine, I wasn't guessing at what you'd used
> 
> It does look very good though!


 oh I see :lol: 
I was tempted to apply RG42 , I may give it a go on a Silver A3 after a machine polish :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> Initially i have to agree, but i hated it for durability !
> 
> Came to wash the car the following weekend and was a nightmare to remove a weeks worth of driving !


I havent had this problem, applied it to 2 cars which have been cleaned regulary for the last month or 2, no ill effects still easy to clean and beading very well

I would almost say that this is becoming one of my favourite waxes, I used it today on a new car detail and its fantastic


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Paint Seal & Shine I would say that though wouldn't I

I will dig some piccies out later to back it up:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Also done this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its lasted 2 days at least :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Before










After










I have better ones, these were already on photobucket from an earlier post. If the thread is still around when I do my next upload I will add some better piccies to this post:thumb:

PSAS on the paintwork, WSAS on the wheels, and a new dressing on the black plastics we were testing at the time.


----------



## yarters (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of my 8 year old civic - After polishing I used poorboys White Diamond and then a couple of coats of AG HD wax. Seems to be lasting too :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lime Prime, Clearkote Vanilla Mousse Hand Glaze, then Zymol Glasur:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Doublewax or Rainforest Rub works very well on silver imo


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another vote for Ultramint.

I put some White Diamond under it and the wife's buggy turned out great.


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> Another vote for Ultramint.
> 
> I put some White Diamond under it and the wife's buggy turned out great.


the car did look good last weekend


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Lime Prime, Clearkote Vanilla Mousse Hand Glaze, then Zymol Glasur


Russ that looks great I can feel a purchase of Glasur coming :lol:


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

I used Pinnacle Advanced Finishing Polish, CG EZ Creme Glaze, CG Jetseal 109, topped with CG Pete's 53.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

I can vouch for Opti Seal and Road n Track on silver but cant honestly see any real difference in the look 

Just applied the Swissvax Onyx I won here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2108890#post2108890

but was going blind after waxing in the sun (if you have a light coloured car you'll know what I mean :lol

Ill try to get some flake pics tomorrow if the sun comes out again

Mark


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I can vouch for Glasur - used it on my 197 this weekend (HD Cleanse followed by Glasur) and it looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad you like it 

Compared to SN..?


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Glad you like it
> 
> Compared to SN..?


Personally I think it blows SN out of the water (sorry Dodo!)

It's so easy to apply, easy to buff off, and the reflections I'm getting are such an improvement over anything I've used before.

I was also impressed by how little I used doing the whole car. I was literally dabbing the applicator onto the wax so I reckon it will last for a long time.

To be honest I can't imagine using anything but Glasur on this car. I'm just waiting for rain now so that I can see the beading


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, I'm even considering selling my 2oz Vintage, I think for £99, Glasur is good enough to be my main wax. 

Have you washed it yet? Beading and sheeting are amazing!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I've not had chance to wash it since but I'm looking forward to it.

My gf was sat outside keeping me company while I was doing it and all I kept saying was that the car has never looked this good before...over and over. I think she can tell I'm impressed 

It is definitely my main wax now. Is it good durability wise too?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep, very impressive. 4 months easily.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds good......not that it will have to wait 4 months for another layer. I'm reckoning Saturday at the latest :thumb:


----------

